# Wife has never had sexual desire, How can I help??



## kevsand718 (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, My wife has come forward to say that she has never had any sexual desire. Even in her teen years she never had sexual thoughts, fantasies or anything. She never masturbated or even "explored" herself. She said she never had the desire to do these things and she knows it would be just her touching herself so there was no point in doing it. How can I help her to want to discover herself and when we are intimate to want to go to that next level. How can I help so that we connect better during the times we are intimate and that it doesn't seem like just a thing to do fro mtime to time?


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

If you find any answers to this question I would really like to know because I'm in exactly the same boat! The "wanting to discover" thing for me is just plain curiosity. The thing is, there is always a reason why people are like this (there is for me also) so it would probably be good to find out what this reason is for your wife. Then you can proceed accordingly - eg. if it is psychological then you know that a counsellor or therapist would be helpful to try. Or if its a hormonal thing then suss out a doctor. But I would say finding this out would be the key thing to look at.  The only thing I would say is if she is asexual there's not much you can do but they say only like 1% (or 5% i cant remember) of the population is asexual, so it is unlikely (but possible).


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

I would be pissed off, her dropping this bomb especially after getting married. Good luck, u can't change an orange into an apple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

